# Electronic pressure switch source



## jigs-n-fixtures (Feb 22, 2014)

We have a small water system that consists of one pump feeding a 4500-gallon reservoir. There were electronic level sensors at the tank, but we no longer have continuity between the pump controls and the level sensor. And we don't have the budget te replace the 1/4 mile of direct buried wire. 

I want to change the operating scheme to run with a Cla-Val float valve at the tank, and a pressure switch at the pump control building to turn the pump on and off. The pressure the tank full is about 66-psi, and with the tank empty about 62-psi, hard to be more accurate with an analog pressure gauge. 

I want to find an electronic pressure switch that I can set for a 74-psi cut out, and a 64-psi cut in. That way it can pressurize the well pressure tank at the control building when the float valve closes, and the cut the pump back in when the float valve opens at 24-inches of drop.

Anyone know of a source for such an electronic switch? I prefer not to use a mechanical switch because of the inherent inaccuracy they have. 

Thanks, Jigs.

Dignity, Honor, and Respect: Even when their, dishonoring disrespect leaves you indignant.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

See if warick controls has something I know they deal in continuity controllers and I think they have pressure switches to.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

You may want to check McMaster/Carr company.. the yellow book verison and better than Graingers..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

What are you planning to use for a control?

http://www.mcmaster.com/#digital-pressure-switches/=s0j0rm

http://www.mcmaster.com/#pressure-transducers/=s0j35s

I hadn't scrolled down yet when I posted RJ... Good Advice!


----------

